# Japanese GORE



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

I read about the new law/ordinance/rule whatever you call it that basically limits the violence or sexual content in manga. I was obviously displeased (PO'd), and went off to vent my frustrations elsewhere when...

I encountered this little movie they call Audition. Seriously, from the trailers alone and whatever info I can get from my preferred horror sites, I was like OMGWTF???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











   Technically, it's not just the gore, but still anyone who's seen this will know what I mean. I watched 7 SAWs, 4 Final Destinations, 2 Hostels, se7en, the myriad of Texas Chainsaw Massacres etc etc etc and so far this one has disturbed me the worst. I'm in the middle of trying to get a copy. Hopefully I'll be back with a sane mind.

Has anyone here seen it? Feedback, warnings, anything at all???

Disclaimer: If you are queasy, easily disturbed or in no way at ease with horror movies and brutality and whatnot, please do not search for this movie. Value your sanity a bit.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 16, 2010)

audition is one of my favorite movies (its one of theonly movies to make me cringe. ever), however its actually pretty tame compared to other miike's movies. check out gozu and ichi the killer, they are much more violent haha. that being said it scarred my 13 year old mind years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





also, just a warning, if you are afraid of needles or things going into your eye, you seriously may cringe in the end. i know i did. another forewarning, if you get quesy when watching someone throw up, i would not face the keyboard or screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, check out imprint (masters of horror episode), its a lot like audition.

if you watched the hostels you probably wont have a problem per se, i actually think hostel 1 was more on the disturbing side (purely for the eye scene) but either way audition is quite disturbing


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

OMGWTFBBQ?!?!?!?!
*Searches for a download*
Seriously, wat?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> OMGWTFBBQ?!?!?!?!
> *Searches for a download*
> Seriously, wat?


Good luck. I tried this for hours, but maybe I was looking at the wrong places. I'm downloading the full 13 parts of the movie from youtube as I type.


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found a 720p bluray rip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd tell you where/give you the link, but...well...you know :3


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't do bluray in any case  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I usually download stuff and watch them straight off my low-spec pc. Thanks for the thought, though.


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 16, 2010)

lol i found it in two seconds, Yay private trackers? anyways this should be cool to watch with my friend, thanks


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

There's also a 1link dvd rip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, heyho~
*Returns thread back to talking about random acts of violence*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2010)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> lol i found it in two seconds, Yay private trackers? anyways this should be cool to watch with my friend, thanks




Seems my disclaimer was... Um, disregarded, to say the least. Well, what can I say? Enjoy.


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

Wait, excluding the fact it has real people, is this worse than Battle Royale?
I'm assuming so but...


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 16, 2010)

Audition isn't that gory.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Wait, excluding the fact it has real people, is this worse than Battle Royale?
> I'm assuming so but...



battle royale was not really that bad.
its not that audition has a lot of violence though. its more psychological.


----------



## Dangy (Dec 16, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Audition isn't that gory.


----------



## nando (Dec 16, 2010)

audition was boring.


----------



## anark-e (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey, not to start anything, I just thought anyone looking to watch these movies would be well-served by getting two sides of the story.



			
				nando said:
			
		

> audition was boring.


I completely agree. The movie very nearly put me and the girlfriend to sleep when we watched it. There was very little gore, and we didn't feel it had any real psychological interest either. Just all around a disinteresting movie.

As for Ichi the Killer, it was... Better than Audition, but that's not saying a lot. It was gory, but not really that much moreso than other movies that set out to achieve gore-related shock value. The storyline was fairly boring for our taste, and for me personally the gore--while present--was pretty fake-looking and unimpressive.

Again, I'm not trying to start anything. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion and if you liked either of these movies then by all means enjoy them. I just figured with so many people saying they're great, it might be purposeful to have someone take the other side of the fence and explain why you might _not_ enjoy them.


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

Really?
I am disappoint...
At least I didn't dl it


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 17, 2010)

Eh. It's alright with me. I wasn't my point to make other people watch it anyways.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 17, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> audition was boring.



Totally agree.  I rented it after watching the trailer thinking it was going to be a slick psychological horror, but it was boring and pretentious.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 17, 2010)

i guess im the only one here so far that actually likes it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im not saying it cant get boring (its a very slow moving movie) but i still find it interesting each tie i watch it *shrug*

but my advise: just watch other miike films. they are better than audition by a longshot. audition is quite overrated when it comes to being asian "extreme cinema" anyways (or even extreme cinema in the first place). anyone who says this obviously has not seen a)any other miike films (ichi, gozu) b) the first two guinea pig films c) ebola syndrome d) tetsuo the iron man e) other different movies listed at snowblood apple.

just my two cents


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 17, 2010)

Audition isn't that bad even though the whole film is just a huge build up to the torture scene.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 17, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Audition isn't that bad even though the whole film is just a huge build up to the torture scene.




This is the exact reason I wanna watch this. The torture scene itself is pretty infamous in some circles, but the build-up is apparently what makes the movie worthwhile. Basically one long mindfuck where you're going "what is wrong with this chick?" cause apparently she is crazy.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

*sigh* and i thought i can find another good disturbing movie.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2010)

You can stream Audition from Netflix if you have an account.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> *sigh* and i thought i can find another good disturbing movie.




Plenty more out there. Or maybe I just have this really messed up taste in movies. One of the two.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> *sigh* and i thought i can find another good disturbing movie.


heres some suggestions: (warning lots of "heres" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
here here here here here and here

i also found this and this a bit disturbing as well but not much compared to some of the ones i posted above.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 17, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> heres some suggestions: (warning lots of "heres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From your list I've only seen Oldboy and Tetsuo and I loved them. Are the others good film in general, or do they just purely made for the gore?


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 17, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, flowers of flesh and blood was technically made for the gore (it was basically a showcase of special fx) although the devils experiment to me had no purpose what so ever, i find it an evil film because it just seemed like the whole time the girl was being tortured was just for fun (i know it is fake, but it has no plot other than torturing the girl), i mean at least audition and oldboy were because of revenge, and FOFAB actually was worthwhile to watch if not only because of the effects. FOFAB is good in general i guess purely for the gore, if that makes sense.

all of the others are good films to me in general. 

gozu is not too gory, however, the actions of the characters and the presence gozu (a cow headed demon) and pretty much the entire ending was disturbing, with out being gory.

requiem for a dream and christaine f do not really have gore, though they are effective anti-heroin movies because of the imagery ;p

apologies if my sentences seem worded weird, i feel like they are


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> heres some suggestions: (warning lots of "heres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm gonna keep those links so i can look at it when i have a free time


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And here I was thinking I was the only one with such a taste for such movies...


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking I was the only one with such a taste for such movies...


haha,i don't really like those stuff. i'm just curious about what they look like. and i use those to trigger emotions, to hype myself.


----------



## nando (Dec 17, 2010)

i haven't seen the guinea pig series - i don't have netflix and local rental places don't carry it. 

here is a fun and disturbing scene

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpKBTTv1lgs...feature=related


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whew. Never quite imagine this topic will get as much attention as it has so far.

Anyway, definitely checking out some of those other movies. Though I'm thinking I'll prob try to get Battle Royale first, just to see Kiriyama butcher his classmates to death.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> i haven't seen the guinea pig series - i don't have netflix and local rental places don't carry it.
> 
> here is a fun and disturbing scene
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpKBTTv1lgs...feature=related



it wasn't to disturbing for me.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the most hardcore horror movies? (except ju-on 3d)


----------



## CookiesMilk (Dec 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLZ!!! I LAUGHED SO HARD FOR THIS LOL

EPIC SCENE


----------



## testatura (Dec 17, 2010)

oi,in case somebody missed : *Tokyo gore police *(my favorite, i bought unrated double disk,even more blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ,*meatball machine*, *machine girl* (a bit too pop but also a lot of fun to watch) ,all 3 *tetsuo* -s (i saw them mention before,but they are worth mentioning again ) , *hellevator* (not so gory,but really hard to watch.. Japanese cube,not a rip off only America does that,it just reminds me ..).. and thats all i can remember now,ill check back at home whats more to see..


----------



## Youkai (Dec 17, 2010)

Well i have seen guinea pig and some others but i think they are not really good ... if you like splatter yes watch it but if you want horror in sense of getting scared .... no


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 17, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Well i have seen guinea pig and some others but i think they are not really good ... if you like splatter yes watch it but if you want horror in sense of getting scared .... no



yeah they are not really that good or scary, but like i said its a showcase of fx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however i am quite partial to devil woman doctor haha


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

DO WANT!


Sounds pretty cool


----------

